

Ask HN: Are you seeing a lot more false positives with Gmail? - ScottWhigham

Over the past 2-3 weeks, I&#x27;m seeing so many &quot;marked as spam but isn&#x27;t really spam&quot; emails that I&#x27;m suspecting something has changed with their algo. These are not just random, mom-and-pop emails that I&#x27;m talking about - I&#x27;m seeing email newsletters from major and minor companies that I&#x27;ve received for 5+ years go to spam. I&#x27;m talking about emails from Apple, Amazon, and even eBay being marked as spam. It&#x27;s too wide to say &quot;Maybe that company changed carriers?&quot; or &quot;Maybe a major email sender has been compromised?&quot; - I bet I&#x27;ve marked more than 100 emails in the past 2-3 weeks as &quot;Not spam&quot;. Some of those companies roll their own, some use constant contact, mail chimp, etc. It&#x27;s gotten to the point where, once my spam folder has more than 10-15 emails in it, I go mark the emails as &quot;Not spam&quot; that are legit (usually at least one) and then empty the spam folder so I can more easily spot the next ones.<p>Anyone else seeing this behavior?<p>A few domains that I&#x27;ve seen it from just this past week (from memory):<p>Apple
Amazon
eBay
Constant Contact
The Vitamin Shoppe
Clamcase
Pool Supply World
OfficeMax
Active.com
Sedo.com
======
bdfh42
No change in my spam folder. Everything as normal and after all the gMail
filter is probably the best around. It may be that you inadvertently marked a
set of good emails as spam and the filter is just trying to meet what it
thinks are your requirements

~~~
ScottWhigham
I was with you up until "It may be that you inadvertently marked a set of good
emails as spam" haha. Thanks for the reply.

